# I had to do it



## jcdeboever (Dec 1, 2015)

Today while working, I stopped in a Thrift Store and bought a Canon T70 like new for $3.00. It came with a FD 50mm 1.8 nifty fifty. It was so clean, I had to buy it.  It looks to be absent of a Aperture mode but I was fiddling with the Tv mode and moving the shutter speed up and down was kind of a half *ss A mode I'm guessing.  I have not taken any pic's of it yet, I got to sneak it in the house later.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 1, 2015)

One of my dad's friends back in the 1980's LOVED his Canon T70! Yes, it was simplified, but hey...with ASA 200 or 400 color negative film and a small Canon flash, he could handle anything he needed to.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 1, 2015)

I think I have a 277t somewhere, just have to find it. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 1, 2015)

Still got to clean it up but everything functions correctly, I guess running a roll of 400 through will confirm it all. 






















I picked up a Canon Sureshot Supreme last time I was there for $2.00 including case. It takes as sharp a pic as my Olympus Epic 2.8 did, which I sold. It's got some weird features but it takes sharp pictures with good color. 






Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey, that was my very first SLR.
Ran through hundred of rolls through that thing.


----------

